
Why we should all be using Windows 95 - marban
https://medium.com/@Imaginary_Cloud/why-we-should-all-be-using-windows-95-5b63ad50e9e8?ref=hvper.com
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17014113)

70+ comments

------
ggm
Absolutely the last Windows release I felt I understood. And, it ran DOS games
like "fatty bears birthday surprise" from Humongous. That was enough for me
and my spawn.

